# cannabis recovery stories?



## Doneanddusted

I can't seem to find many cannabis *full* recovery stories. I think I remember finding one some time ago but I'm not sure. If anyone knows of any full recoveries from cannabis or any other drug induced DP please tell


----------



## FoXS

sorry, i am not cured yet, but i have a theory. 
the weed caused an anxiety attack and since then i have this weird feeling. 
what if i just have lost my trust in the world ? 
if so, i could gebuild it if i smoked weed once more. 
does that sound logically?


----------



## Claymore

FoXS said:


> sorry, i am not cured yet, but i have a theory.
> the weed caused an anxiety attack and since then i have this weird feeling.
> what if i just have lost my trust in the world ?
> if so, i could gebuild it if i smoked weed once more.
> does that sound logically?


Already tried that, and trust me you DON'T want to do that. You will have a worse panic attack than you did the first time. You already feel really "out there", you smoke some weed that will intensify many many times. It does not work. I've tried it about three times since dp and It did the same thing all 3 times, which it didn't do before dp. Before dp I loved being disconnected for a short time.


----------



## Guest013

If you look through the archives you will find some. The thing is... the majority of people who get better don't continue to post on this site. I'm pretty much 100%. Brain fog, vision, and paranoia are all better. I don't space out or lose my train of though, and my memory is all back to normal. We'll see if it lasts though. I had a bout of DP for like 15 minutes this past weekend, but it wasn't horrible.


----------



## Guest

I find this whole "marijuana-triggered DP" very interesting.

I have suffered from panic attacks and anxiety since October of last year. I was doing fine for months, no panic attacks and very normal anxiety. I used to smoke all the time when I was in high school (about 5-6 years ago) and always had a good time. The last few times I smoke though, about a year or two ago, I would get really super paranoid and feel like I was dying, so I just stopped. I hadn't smoked for a long time, at least not since my first panic attack. One night, my boyfriend (who smokes occasionally but not everyday) suggested smoking together since we never did before. I warned him about my past episodes but he promised I would be fine and we could just lay in his room and watch movies and eat all night if it made me feel better during the high. I agreed...and admittedly was a little excited to smoke again. We rented some movies and bought some snacks and drinks ahead of time, so we wouldn't have to drive anywhere if I felt paranoid after smoking. It started off okay, but within ten or fifteen minutes the anxiety kicked in. It was so bad. I can not remember clearly as I was having a very bad trip, but I am pretty sure I had a panic attack! I remember feeling like I was dying. About forty-five minutes into this attack, I suddenly - out of the blue - felt amazing. I felt happy and good like I used to when I smoked. It just came out of nowhere and I went from scared and shaky to giggly and happy. But, of course, that little thing in my head that tells me "you have an anxiety disorder- you're not supposed to feel good, ever!" returned, and told me - now don't laugh - that I had died and this is what it felt like to die. Basically, you panic, you die, but you keep living your life as it was in a really calm, happy state in order to help cope with the fact that you are no longer alive. I know it sounds so silly and crazy but I truly felt I was dead. My anxiety returned full force, and we laid in his bed with a movie on and I ate a whole bag of chex mix and passed out. I woke up the next morning and we laughed at how I felt. This was a few weeks before my DP symptoms, but I wonder if it relates to that panic attack I had while smoking? A lot of the time I feel high and anxious like I did that night. I have not fully recovered from it, I have good days and bad, but I definitely never want to smoke again and I do not recommend it for anyone with anxiety. I know anxiety can occur in people who quit daily cannabis use, so I wonder if I experienced the same effect but from not using marijuana for a long time and trying it again. I would love to hear more stories on this topic as I have a feeling the triggers to my anxiety/panic attacks/DP can be traced back to some situation......good luck!


----------



## jeffd

FoXS said:


> sorry, i am not cured yet, but i have a theory.
> the weed caused an anxiety attack and since then i have this weird feeling.
> what if i just have lost my trust in the world ?
> if so, i could gebuild it if i smoked weed once more.
> does that sound logically?


kinda related to this. i still smoke on occasion and while i have had anouther anxiety attack from it ive kinda figured out it depends on your state of mind when u smoke it. like both times i had anxiety attacks i was nervous or freaking out about something. but if im relaxed and chill about it mantally then it actually helps me to relax and i sleep better and feel better the next day. i know that goes against what a lot of people say on here but i honestly think that for me, smoking small ammounts to chill out has helped me start feeling better and less anxious about everything, and my dp has been feeling better...so who kows... but definantly dont go out and smoke a large amount.. cuz u will have anouther anxiety attack most likely.


----------



## Doneanddusted

I honestly used to think cannabis was a harmless drug. Which it is, for most people, I guess we're part of the unlucky 1% for who it instigates a more profound, long lasting 'high' so to speak! I only ever did cannabis three times in my life (I'm 17) and I'm still somewhat annoyed that it could have such a bad effect from just one session!

Good to hear you're better Guest013, I just did some strenuous exercise and it almost felt like the 'haze' had lifted for short bursts, but about half an hour after it I feel a bit back into my DR. I'm not going to spend too much longer on this forum, as helpful as it is, as I really feel that the less I think about it the more it will dissipate. But I'll be back when I've recovered









Hi Stacy, welcome to the board. I've only been here for two days myself but have been lurking for a bit longer, lol. Hope you can get over your anxiety issues soon and have the DR fade away! Sometimes I feel this whole thing would be so much easier if I had patience







.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation

I first got DP last summer after a weed induced panic attack during klonopin withdrawal, went 2 weeks without smoking any weed after that because I knew klonopin takes two weeks to leave your system and I didn't want to get another panic attack. During those two weeks I worked out and went running almost every day, my DP/DR was fully gone after that, and I CONTINUED to smoke weed long after with no panic attacks or DP risk.

What I'm trying to say is, cannabis induced DP/DR does not stay with you/linger on if you do not have any anxiety/stress, avoid weed for some time, and try to go back to living the normal daily life that you lived before it happened.

My current anxiety which I'm trying get in check is the only thing keeping my brain in this hibernated state at the moment, in fact a couple of months ago after winning some money from a lottery ticket my anxiety almost completely went away and I had a couple days of complete clarity/feeling DP free. As a present to myself for feeling so free I smoked a little and there was no DP flare-up.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation

Guest013 said:


> If you look through the archives you will find some. The thing is... the majority of people who get better don't continue to post on this site. I'm pretty much 100%. Brain fog, vision, and paranoia are all better. I don't space out or lose my train of though, and my memory is all back to normal. We'll see if it lasts though. I had a bout of DP for like 15 minutes this past weekend, but it wasn't horrible.


May I ask what your supplement regimen is/what you've done to get this far?


----------



## rob35235

Honestly I have doubts that cannabis is the cause of much of this. I think it could be *contaminated* cannabis - pesticides, mold, chemical bulking or enhancement agents, or even a grower or dealer with ill will toward certain groups of people. There's just an endless number of biologically harmful substances that could be sprayed on or worse soaked in and re-dried. Many times I've wondered about the cannabis I used to smoke; (although my DR never started suddenly due to a specific time I smoked).


----------



## Guest013

rob35235 said:


> Honestly I have doubts that cannabis is the cause of much of this. I think it could be *contaminated* cannabis - pesticides, mold, chemical bulking or enhancement agents, or even a grower or dealer with ill will toward certain groups of people. There's just an endless number of biologically harmful substances that could be sprayed on or worse soaked in and re-dried. Many times I've wondered about the cannabis I used to smoke; (although my DR never started suddenly due to a specific time I smoked).


I went to the ER a day after my OD on pot brownies and got tested for all chemicals in my body. THC was the only thing that came up. Apparently weed with a very high THC content can have this effect (the stuff I had was really nice stuff).


----------



## Guest013

ElectricRelaxation said:


> May I ask what your supplement regimen is/what you've done to get this far?


I would look at Tommygunz post on supplements and vitamins. I only take Vitamin B12, Magnesium, and Fish Oil. There are reasons to take others, it just depends on your circumstances and what your diet is like.


----------



## Superhero

My therapist and doctor recommend cannabis use for me. I find I'm more human if I have smoked, and I can connect with people better. The only thing that really improves when I stop smoking is my short term memory, and that only marginally so.

I'm not saying pot is a cure, I'm just saying it can provide some benefit to some people. Obviously, if you're having panic attacks etc. from using it, you probably shouldn't.


----------



## Manof_theFuture

StacyCecilia said:


> I find this whole "marijuana-triggered DP" very interesting.
> 
> I have suffered from panic attacks and anxiety since October of last year. I was doing fine for months, no panic attacks and very normal anxiety. I used to smoke all the time when I was in high school (about 5-6 years ago) and always had a good time. The last few times I smoke though, about a year or two ago, I would get really super paranoid and feel like I was dying, so I just stopped. I hadn't smoked for a long time, at least not since my first panic attack. One night, my boyfriend (who smokes occasionally but not everyday) suggested smoking together since we never did before. I warned him about my past episodes but he promised I would be fine and we could just lay in his room and watch movies and eat all night if it made me feel better during the high. I agreed...and admittedly was a little excited to smoke again. We rented some movies and bought some snacks and drinks ahead of time, so we wouldn't have to drive anywhere if I felt paranoid after smoking. It started off okay, but within ten or fifteen minutes the anxiety kicked in. It was so bad. I can not remember clearly as I was having a very bad trip, but I am pretty sure I had a panic attack! I remember feeling like I was dying. About forty-five minutes into this attack, I suddenly - out of the blue - felt amazing. I felt happy and good like I used to when I smoked. It just came out of nowhere and I went from scared and shaky to giggly and happy. But, of course, that little thing in my head that tells me "you have an anxiety disorder- you're not supposed to feel good, ever!" returned, and told me - now don't laugh - that I had died and this is what it felt like to die. Basically, you panic, you die, but you keep living your life as it was in a really calm, happy state in order to help cope with the fact that you are no longer alive. I know it sounds so silly and crazy but I truly felt I was dead. My anxiety returned full force, and we laid in his bed with a movie on and I ate a whole bag of chex mix and passed out. I woke up the next morning and we laughed at how I felt. This was a few weeks before my DP symptoms, but I wonder if it relates to that panic attack I had while smoking? A lot of the time I feel high and anxious like I did that night. I have not fully recovered from it, I have good days and bad, but I definitely never want to smoke again and I do not recommend it for anyone with anxiety. I know anxiety can occur in people who quit daily cannabis use, so I wonder if I experienced the same effect but from not using marijuana for a long time and trying it again. I would love to hear more stories on this topic as I have a feeling the triggers to my anxiety/panic attacks/DP can be traced back to some situation......good luck!


Disclaimer: this is from months back when I had no sure fire idea of what DP was so ego death is in place of DP also High Existence is a great site for pretty much all topics I just hope this post may help others who stumble upon it that the vivid dreams and nightmares are normal this is a combination of two post i placed on HE...

Yesterday I smoked weed for the LAST time of my
life&#8230;Now I do not disdain of Marijuana I say if you
want to continue to blaze go ahead I don't know what
caused what I'm about to tell you about multiple
things played a factor in my distress&#8230;..

So I smoked weed and It was a hotbox session with
my homie and I start feeling the effects quick and as I
rise into the high I start to feel queasy I tell him "man
can we talk outside?" (he was talking about his book)
so we step out and as he's talking I start to feel dizzy
and BAM I fade out and then the battle to regain
consciousness began I woke up in his arms and he's
telling me what happened and I understand him but I
WAS STONED AS FUCK I felt like I was everything and
nothing at the same time I couldn't focus on a single
thing the world as I know was ceasing to be all I could
do was cry but then I couldn't even do that my brain
was so messed up so luckily I was able to lead him to
my house by the freaking grace of GOD lol I get there I
coudnt feel anything I felt everything finally I lay down
for a bit and start to come down but I learned no one
of us are in control and I believe God or the universe
showed me today how it feels to be an Omni Being it
was a literal hell on earth no more weed me sorry for
the ill construction of the post but im still kinda fazing
back into reality


----------



## beenthere

Not sure how active this post is but, yes, I think you can achieve a full recovery.

There are certain things I CANNOT do, or I know I will fly right back into full DP (and there is no way I want to go back there). I can NEVER ever smoke weed again. (not that I was ever a regular smoker to begin with, I just made the foolish choice (for me) to take one puff of weed with a few friends and instantaneously I was outside of my body.) I had altered perception of time and many other scary feelings, sensations, which lasted a full 3 weeks. I have read some of the other stories here, of people who have had this for much longer than that and my heart just goes out to you. I know what hell it was to experience that panic, fear, anxiety and to think that it would never end and that I would never have a normal life again.

I don't experience DP anymore now, accept on the rare occasion when I am VERY stressed or over tired. I cannot do all nighters anymore and stay up all night long. It gives me the exact same feelings as DP. I avoid caffeine, ciggs, and any/all stimulants.

I feel best when I exercise daily and eat a healthy diet.

I guess I just wanted to post this for those of you who are still feeling this stuff in a major way. And to say that it can and does get better.


----------



## Maryampatel1

Hey, I just smoked weed yesterday after having derealisation from an edible for months.. and honestly it was good! I’m not saying I didn’t feel dp/dr but I just embraced the feeling and honestly when you sit back and relax you’ll feel good. But what helped for me is that my friend really reassured me because he knew what I was going through. At the start I was going crazy and overthinking and after he talked to me about how everything is real and I just need to embrace the feeling I felt okay but it hasn’t instantly gone and I think it has really helped to conquer my fear of weed and has made me realise everything is REAL! Even though you may not think so now... I think you just need to find the thing that causes the anxiety and face up to it! Mine was weed and some other things that I was generally scared about which made my anxiety worse. When I smoked weed I felt like it was real and I didn’t drift off to another reality I was just in the now. I think you can do it too, just make sure you embrace what comes and don’t try and run from it because there’s nowhere to run!


----------



## luluinthefog

I developed derealization after about a year and a half of heavy smoking. Mine came on gradually.. like I would notice that even if I didnt smoke I still felt high. I wasnt scared though, I figured it would just stop if I stopped smoking. I had my panic attack in school, completely sober. After that the derealization was always at the forefront of my mind and little did I know my life was pretty much over lol. I stopped smoking for about a year. The derealization stayed and then i decided to smoke again because it made me forget about the derealization. I smoked heavily again for about a year and a half. (I wad pretty much high all of the time to cope with derealization induced by weed lmao) Then one day I was high in my basement and I had my first huuge panic attack "take me to the er im dying" etc. Etc. The derealization got a whole new level of terrible and its been that way ever since. I havent smoked since then and its been about 2 1/2 years. 5 1/2 years since I first got the derealization. I've had many different therapists/psychiatrists and they all say weed wouldnt cause brain damage like this and thats its anxiety. I dont think Ill ever know for sure. All I know is that I smoked weed and now Im derealized presumably for the rest of my life. Im never going to smoke again because Im really not interested in finding out how much worse it can get


----------



## linmi

Yes I recovered, I posted my recovery story. But yea most people who recover don't come back, I do sometimes. I smoked some strong weed and I had bad dp for 3 weeks, 2 months in total. I had mental breakdowns, bad anxiety, and depression. Then I realized I have to stop feeling bad for myself and go on with my life and that's what's I did. Just go on with your life and try not to focus on the dp. I just ignored it and did my normal activities and a month later it went away. I drink coffee almost everyday and I've almost blacked out a few times drinking with no dp returning. It will go away, it just matters how you approach the dp, if you worry all the time about it, then it will stay longer. If you instead ignore it and not let it affect your life, it will go away. It's an anxiety problem, and I'm glad I had dp cause it matured me as a person.

When I had dp I didn't do any drugs, including caffeine. I meditated, drank herbal teas, and I told my parents. My amazing parents were really supportive. It helps to let out your suffering to other people, it's really relieving.

Keep your mind occupied off the dp. I would always be doing something like clean my room, exercise, do chores. Keeping your mind off dp is the key for your brain to forget about it. It will go away in time, stay positive!


----------

